# AM Escapees' College Bowl Thread



## rubberring (Dec 7, 2010)

BUCK, bike, plenny, OG, tattedsailor, BabyHulk, enhanced...

This place has  !!!!!!


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 8, 2010)

Well, a CFB thread without someone talking mindlessly about sCam? I'm in.

Lets go Hogs!


----------



## rubberring (Dec 8, 2010)

I see Urban finally realized it was time to go. Wonder if Mullen will jump ship and head back to Gainesville? 

Or Petrino?


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

What's up guys? I'm really frustrated now. Every time I try to upload my avi it fails. ANd it meets size criteria.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 8, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> What's up guys? I'm really frustrated now. Every time I try to upload my avi it fails. ANd it meets size criteria.



It's an Irish conspiracy. 

Glad you're here, dude!


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

rubberring said:


> It's an Irish conspiracy.
> 
> Glad you're here, dude!


 

I wouldn't doubt it. lol


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

Can you believe a 7-5 Irish team vs a 7-5 Miami team was the reason for the quickest Sun Bowl sellout in history? WOW. We are mediocre but we have some supporting fans!


On the Urban issue, not sure how long he can stay out.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 8, 2010)

Big ten in the house!!!  Go bucks!!!!!


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

Bout time Bucknuts! What up boy?


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 8, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> Bout time Bucknuts! What up boy?



Not much bro. You? waiting for bowl season to start my alma mater is playing in the little caeser's pizza bowl I may have to go to the game.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

Waiting too man. Can't believe its the U. Man those were classics back in the day. Same records this time, but they have the advantage as far as speed goes. But I have faith in 'ol Kelly. We are moving in the right direction.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 8, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> Waiting too man. Can't believe its the U. Man those were classics back in the day. Same records this time, but they have the advantage as far as speed goes. But I have faith in 'ol Kelly. We are moving in the right direction.



Yeah Brian Kelly is a good football coach, he's no Jim Tressel but who besides Jim is?


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 8, 2010)

rubberring stop staring at those titties and get in here or i'll tell hoother where everyone went.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

Ha Ha. I don't dig a sweater vest. But it must be a northern thang, err, or THE Tressel thing! Great coach, bad taste in fashion IMO.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 8, 2010)

BUCKNUTS said:


> rubberring stop staring at those titties and get in here or i'll tell hoother where everyone went.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 8, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> Ha Ha. I don't dig a sweater vest. But it must be a northern thang, err, or THE Tressel thing! Great coach, bad taste in fashion IMO.


I bought a red one a few years ago just to wear to work on Friday before OSU/Michigan game, couple that with the fact that I've told my oldest daughter that she has to name her first born son Tressel and you can see why people think I have an unhealthy obsession with my Buckeyes.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 8, 2010)

rubberring said:


> I see Urban finally realized it was time to go. Wonder if Mullen will jump ship and head back to Gainesville?
> 
> *Or Petrino?*




You shut your mouth.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 8, 2010)

BUCKNUTS said:


> rubberring stop staring at those titties and get in here or i'll tell hoother where everyone went.



That was soooooo below the belt. 



bikeswimlive said:


> You shut your mouth.



What? You'd look handsome in orange and blue.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 9, 2010)

Some awesome posts I read on the Espn Sugar Bowl site:

"The Big 10 didn't offer up one single team that is remotely close to comparable to Arkansas' offense. They also didn't defeat a single team that finished with more than 7 wins with the lone exception of the mighty Ohio Bobcats who finished with 8 wins. The only team you PLAYED with more than that was Wisconsin, and we know how that went. Meanwhile, Arkansas defeated 4 teams with 8 or more wins (1 with 8, 2 with 9 and 1 with 10). You can't compare ANY of Ohio State's statistical rankings - defensive or offensive - to Arkansas' because Ohio State didn't come close to playing the same caliber of competition throughout the season. They're schedules aren't apples to apples. In fact, they're more like Raisins (OSU) to Watermellons (ARK)."

"Ohio State hasn't faced a balanced offense, nor a dynamic offense the likes of Arkansas this year. The onlly good-to-great offense you faced was Wisconsin, and they kicked your teeth in from the opening whistle. LSU came in with comparable Defensive numbers (they were #2 against the pass) and gave up almost 500 yds of Offense and 31 points (could have been 38 or more). Mississippi State had not allowed a 100 yd rusher all season, and Nile Davis ran off 187 yds."

"The Buckeyes are only in this bowl due to BCS rules of AQ status. Theier play on the field has not worked out this year. They have not beaten a top 25 team and if they were in a non-AQ conference they would not be rated so high because of their weak schedule.
This is just an SEC dream matchup. The SEC wins this game and futhers the myth of how tough their conference is and they improve their bowl game stats....but the fact is this game is only slightly different than the Oklahoma vs Uconn game."

"And while I'm at it, for all the nice things a lot of other folks have said about OSU fans, all thise elitist garbage about Arkansas not being "good enough" or "prestigeous enough" to play OSU in a big game reflects most poorly on your fan base. Granted, not all Buckeye fans have been doing this, but most that have been speaking publicly have been. Well, just to be clear, Arkansas Strength of Schedule this year is ranked Sixth. OSU's is ranked in the 50's or 60's. Yet, the Hogs come in with just 2 losses to OSU's 1 loss (the only honestly significant or relevant game/team the Buckeye's played this year, they lost, btw). Far as this Arky's concerned, it's Ohio State that has something to prove - not Arkansas."

I found those posts to be pleasing and extremely telling. I am already sick of listening to sports radio and hearing them play clips of Ohio State fans calling in complaining that "Arkansas is not in Ohio State's league and will get blown out". Maybe I should read some of those stats to them. I hope they enjoy munching down those words soon.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 9, 2010)

↑↑↑ And so it begins...


----------



## rubberring (Dec 9, 2010)

I know this is supposed to be a $Cam-free thread, but did anyone catch the ESPN interview where he referred to himself in the 3rd person, dodged the "the money was too much" issue, and called his dad "Cecil?" (I need a few more posts to be able to post links, but it's on the ESPN site.)

It's mind-blowing to me that anyone, including an Auburn fan, could watch that interview and not know with every fiber in their being that $Cameron Newton is a pathological liar.

Mark McGuire was more convincing.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 9, 2010)

My first video... 

(no spaces)
http: //w ww. xtranormal.co m /watch/8014289/


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 10, 2010)

rubberring said:


> I know this is supposed to be a $Cam-free thread, but did anyone catch the ESPN interview where he referred to himself in the 3rd person, dodged the "the money was too much" issue, and called his dad "Cecil?" (I need a few more posts to be able to post links, but it's on the ESPN site.)
> 
> It's mind-blowing to me that anyone, including an Auburn fan, could watch that interview and not know with every fiber in their being that $Cameron Newton is a pathological liar.
> 
> Mark McGuire was more convincing.



I read bits and pieces of it. Anyone who refers to themselves in 3rd person is a douche.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 10, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> Some awesome posts I read on the Espn Sugar Bowl site:
> 
> "The Big 10 didn't offer up one single team that is remotely close to comparable to Arkansas' offense. They also didn't defeat a single team that finished with more than 7 wins with the lone exception of the mighty Ohio Bobcats who finished with 8 wins. The only team you PLAYED with more than that was Wisconsin, and we know how that went. Meanwhile, Arkansas defeated 4 teams with 8 or more wins (1 with 8, 2 with 9 and 1 with 10). You can't compare ANY of Ohio State's statistical rankings - defensive or offensive - to Arkansas' because Ohio State didn't come close to playing the same caliber of competition throughout the season. They're schedules aren't apples to apples. In fact, they're more like Raisins (OSU) to Watermellons (ARK)."
> 
> ...


 
Gasp! You mean there are SEC fans gloating on the internet about their superiority to the Big Ten? Well I am so surprised by that you could knock me over with a feather.  C'mon man! You know as well as I do what any of this sort of statistical comparison crap means. NADA! 
I like our defense against pro style offenses, always have. We have struggled more with spread type teams in the past. The Wisconsin game was an anamoly as far as I'm concerned they pushed us around physically on both sides of the football like I have never seen before and it was embarrassing to watch but I don't see Arkansas doing that to us at all. I like this match up for my beloved Buckeyes and I'm psyched for this game much as I was last year's Rose Bowl. I listened for 5 weeks as EVERY analyst and non Buckeye fan stated the same sort of drivel, and I know I will listen to it again this year and the next and the next. In the past I have always stated my agreement that the SEC is the best overall football conference but I was not impressed with the level of competition in the SEC this year, the defenses were just down right bad. At any rate Buckeyes love hog meat and I know I speak for all Buckeyes everywhere when I say bring the hogs to slaughter! GO BUCKS!!!


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

What? No one has any comments about my film-making skills???

I hate you guys.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 10, 2010)

BUCKNUTS said:


> Gasp! You mean there are SEC fans gloating on the internet about their superiority to the Big Ten? Well I am so surprised by that you could knock me over with a feather.  C'mon man! You know as well as I do what any of this sort of statistical comparison crap means. NADA!
> I like our defense against pro style offenses, always have. We have struggled more with spread type teams in the past. The Wisconsin game was an anamoly as far as I'm concerned they pushed us around physically on both sides of the football like I have never seen before and it was embarrassing to watch but I don't see Arkansas doing that to us at all. I like this match up for my beloved Buckeyes and I'm psyched for this game much as I was last year's Rose Bowl. I listened for 5 weeks as EVERY analyst and non Buckeye fan stated the same sort of drivel, and I know I will listen to it again this year and the next and the next. In the past I have always stated my agreement that the SEC is the best overall football conference but I was not impressed with the level of competition in the SEC this year, the defenses were just down right bad. At any rate Buckeyes love hog meat and I know I speak for all Buckeyes everywhere when I say bring the hogs to slaughter! GO BUCKS!!!



My grandma sent me some homemade Buckeyes and I thought, I am going to eat these and turn them into shit just like my Razorbacks will do with your Buckeyes.

You realize the Arkansas offense line is considered tops in the SEC. Knile Davis didn't see the ball in the first four games and still put up over 1000 yards. We aren't a gimmick offense man. You stopped an Oregon team led by Masoli.....

You are tired of hearing your team isn't good enough? That is a laugher. I'm a Razorback fan. Welcome to my world.

Your own "high-horse" fan base is flooding the boards talking about how the Hillbillies can't possibly touch the mighty Ohio State.

Speaking of hicks, I have been to Coshocton, Urichsville, Delaware, Lebanon, etc in Ohio. Those areas look war torn, so that angle is getting old. 

You haven't been tested this year and that is a fact. Your schedule has been a joke. Other than Wisconsin, that is, and let's be honest, Wisconsin is not a passing team. We can run and pass better than any team you have seen.

Does that not make you the least bit worried?


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 10, 2010)

rubberring said:


> What? No one has any comments about my film-making skills???
> 
> I hate you guys.



Will watch soon!


----------



## SFW (Dec 10, 2010)

rubberring said:


> This place has  !!!!!!


 
Saney?


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

Nah, man... I joined at the same time Cap'n and Gears did... DRSE from AM. Just haven't been around here much since then.

Which reminds me... I need to get over to the Clean Thread.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

20th post... so hopefully I can post links now.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

The possibilities are endless... 
First Day on the Job


----------



## rubberring (Dec 10, 2010)

If you don't tear up a bit at this, you have no pulse. Corso's a clown... but I'll miss the ol' dude.






YouTube Video


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 11, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> My grandma sent me some homemade Buckeyes and I thought, I am going to eat these and turn them into shit just like my Razorbacks will do with your Buckeyes.
> 
> You realize the Arkansas offense line is considered tops in the SEC. Knile Davis didn't see the ball in the first four games and still put up over 1000 yards. We aren't a gimmick offense man. You stopped an Oregon team led by Masoli.....
> 
> ...



Ohio State definitely has it's share of douchey fans you'll get no argument from me there except to say what large fan base doesn't? I don't even frequent any of the OSU message boards because of this factor, I distinctly remember arguing with other Buckeyes about Florida leading up to the NC game against the Gators because so many people felt that it was virtually assured we would win and I had watched them play a couple times and knew their defense was was amazing. Obviously I never hear the end of the outcome of that game now.

I live in the Northwest corner of Ohio 1/2 hour west to Indiana 20 minutes north to Michigan and it's rural but not hillbilly but southern Ohio is pretty redneck. My state has been hit hard by the outsourcing of manufacturing jobs and I'm always sort of shocked when I travel into the cities here and see how fucked they are, the ones you named are just a few there are many more. That has nothing to do with football though and I personally have never uttered a disparaging remark about Arkansas or it's residents and I wouldn't waste one single breath trying to defend any fellow Buckeye who acts stupid. However if they are merely pointing out the FACT there is a huge disparity in history and tradition between the 2 programs and you're getting offended then I can't help you there it's just the truth.
 You asked me if I'm the least bit worried? Dude go back to the AM thread I was worried before the Purdue game so of course I'm worried about this game. I like this match up and I think it will be a good game and my beloved Buckeyes will prevail in a close game. GO BUCKS!!


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 11, 2010)

rubberring said:


> What? No one has any comments about my film-making skills???
> 
> I hate you guys.



Classic!


----------



## rubberring (Dec 11, 2010)

Per Herbstreit: Muschamp to Florida.


----------



## yjyankee (Dec 11, 2010)

Hey all, I finally made it to the party..  Oh, in case you didn't know, I'm Enhanced on AM..  Got kicked off that site a while back, so I had to change IP's..

Anyway, Muschamp to FL - who saw that coming??  NOBODY!  I'm still wondering what's gonna happen up in Ann Arbor.  The more I wait, the more I think they'll give Rod one more year.  I almost think they should.  He's got that offense going good.  More experience for next year.  Harbaugh was offered more $$$ so I don't see him coming home anyway..

OK, gotta go back to AM, BB.com, PHF, & Modern Fitness forums to update my Tropinol logs!!


----------



## SilentBob187 (Dec 11, 2010)

rubberring said:


> What? No one has any comments about my film-making skills???
> 
> I hate you guys.



I had to Google Cam Newton.  I'm not as big into college football this year as I should have been.  I'm just glad NC State isn't in the toilet bowl this year. 

That's my contribution to the college bowl thread.

GICH!


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 12, 2010)

yjyankee said:


> Hey all, I finally made it to the party.. Oh, in case you didn't know, I'm Enhanced on AM.. Got kicked off that site a while back, so I had to change IP's..
> 
> Anyway, Muschamp to FL - who saw that coming?? NOBODY! I'm still wondering what's gonna happen up in Ann Arbor. The more I wait, the more I think they'll give Rod one more year. I almost think they should. He's got that offense going good. More experience for next year. Harbaugh was offered more $$$ so I don't see him coming home anyway..
> 
> OK, gotta go back to AM, BB.com, PHF, & Modern Fitness forums to update my Tropinol logs!!


 

Glad to see you again man. I think Meyer will eventually make his way to your neck of the woods Bucknuts. You know Tress won't be around much longer. He won't be like Bowden or JPa. I would say he would choose ND or Ohio St, but I also see Kelley working out at least a few more years, so that really narrows it down. We'll see.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 12, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> Glad to see you again man. I think Meyer will eventually make his way to your neck of the woods Bucknuts. You know Tress won't be around much longer. He won't be like Bowden or JPa. I would say he would choose ND or Ohio St, but I also see Kelley working out at least a few more years, so that really narrows it down. We'll see.



While I would be excited to have Urban as Tressel's replacement I think JT will be there for quite a few more years and Urban will be coaching elsewhere, I do think he wanted the job when Tressel was hired though so who knows. You're right though Tressel won't coach until he's 80 like those 2.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 12, 2010)

You guys watch ESPN's _30 for 30: Pony Exce$$_ last night... after the most awkward Heisman presentation ever? No coincidence that the premiere was postponed until after Cammy-Cam talked about his mother's "womb," and remarked on "all the things (his) parents do behind the scenes that (we) don't know about." 

_30 for 30_ is a seriously good series of documentaries though. "The U," "Run Ricky Run," "The Two Escobars," "Into the Wind," "Once Brothers,""The Best That Never Was," and "Pony Excess" are all excellent. I missed a few of them, so I'm gonna have to play catch-up at some point.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 13, 2010)

rubberring said:


> the most awkward Heisman presentation ever? No coincidence that the premiere was postponed until after Cammy-Cam talked about his mother's "womb," and remarked on "all the things (his) parents do behind the scenes that (we) don't know about."



I refused to watch the Heisman this year.


----------



## Silver Back (Dec 13, 2010)

. 



bikeswimlive said:


> My grandma sent me some homemade Buckeyes and I thought, I am going to eat these and turn them into shit just like my Razorbacks will do with your Buckeyes.
> 
> You realize the Arkansas offense line is considered tops in the SEC. Knile Davis didn't see the ball in the first four games and still put up over 1000 yards. We aren't a gimmick offense man. You stopped an Oregon team led by Masoli.....
> 
> ...



Nice!!!


I'm a big SEC homer. OSU is soon to be 0-10 against the SEC in bowl games. Mallet is gonna shred them


----------



## Silver Back (Dec 13, 2010)

rubberring said:


> Per Herbstreit: Muschamp to Florida.



As a life long UF fan I'm happy here. 

This was definitely an outside the box choice. I didn't see it coming. 

He's a defensive genius. He's young and full of energy. Also he's a good recruiter. 

I lol at the fact that he's a UGA alum and he owns a beach house with Jimbo Fisher. Ties to our two biggest rivals haha


----------



## Silver Back (Dec 13, 2010)

I have tickets to the Gator Bowl. Not sure yet if I'm gonna go or stay home and watch peen st vs UF. 

Miss St vs Mich is going to be a bad ass game and I have good seats. Decisions, descisions lol


----------



## rubberring (Dec 13, 2010)

Silver Back said:


> I have tickets to the Gator Bowl. Not sure yet if I'm gonna go or stay home and watch peen st vs UF.
> 
> Miss St vs Mich is going to be a bad ass game and I have good seats. Decisions, descisions lol



What a difference a year makes. Last January, I was at the Rose Bowl watching my team win a national championship. This year, I'll be at the Kraft Fight Hunger Bowl... watching two teams I couldn't care less about.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 13, 2010)

Anyone else think this is lame?

w w w content.usatoday.c o m/communities/campusrivalry/post/2010/12/big-ten-divisions-legends-leaders-new-logo/1


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 13, 2010)

Geaux Tigers


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 13, 2010)

Smith70592 said:


> Geaux Tigers



Tigers can bleaux me.


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 13, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> Tigers can bleaux me.


 
LOL ya ya ya I know we blow that game for the Sugar Bowl...

Still 2 BCS National Championships to ZERO!!!

Geaux Tigers


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 13, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> Anyone else think this is lame?
> 
> w w w content.usatoday.c o m/communities/campusrivalry/post/2010/12/big-ten-divisions-legends-leaders-new-logo/1



it's totally lame. It's hard to believe they put their minds together and this is the shit they came up with.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 13, 2010)

BUCKNUTS said:


> it's totally lame. It's hard to believe they put their minds together and this is the shit they came up with.



I like that they kept the _Big Ten_ name, and that the "IG" in the new logo looks like a "10," but naming the divisions _Lesions and Losers_... or _Lametards and Loonies_... or whatever the hell they named them... is pretty darn lame. 

You know that "L" thing is gonna stick, right? 





In other conference news, the SEC is keeping it's 3-letter name... but it will now stand for *S*aban's *E*x-*C*oaches.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 14, 2010)

I see I'm the token ND fan on this board too, so far.


----------



## Smith70592 (Dec 14, 2010)

rubberring said:


> I like that they kept the _Big Ten_ name, and that the "IG" in the new logo looks like a "10," but naming the divisions _Lesions and Losers_... or _Lametards and Loonies_... or whatever the hell they named them... is pretty darn lame.
> 
> You know that "L" thing is gonna stick, right?
> 
> ...


 
What is up with those big ten division names 
Yea, Saban's ex-coordinators from the Tigers 03 Natty team are taking over florida's coaching ranks.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 14, 2010)

Best. Interview. Ever.






YouTube Video


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 17, 2010)

Funny quote regarding new Big Ten divisions:

"What did they sit around a board room playing D&D and Magic the Gathering all day and come up with Legends and Leaders? Watch out Delany for Mallett's +21 Thunder Cannon, Or the Tide's double edge mace of bludgeoning! Fear the mighty Dungeon Master Delany and his L&L B10 conference. LOL!"


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 17, 2010)

mmm mmm mmm the other white meat! Buckeyes love roasted pig.

View attachment 28721


----------



## rubberring (Dec 19, 2010)

View attachment 28732


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 22, 2010)

BUCKNUTS said:


> mmm mmm mmm the other white meat! Buckeyes love roasted pig.
> 
> View attachment 28721



You must first be able to stop the pig.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 22, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> You must first be able to stop the pig.



What is this???
Ohio State May Be Without Terrelle Pryor and Others Because Of Alleged Free Tattoos | The Big Lead


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 22, 2010)

rubberring said:


> What is this???
> Ohio State May Be Without Terrelle Pryor and Others Because Of Alleged Free Tattoos



I want a full strength Ohio State. They already bitch enough with the inferiority complex towards the SEC.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh boy 5 players, including Pryor,  will miss 5 games because of tattoo gate and yet sCam gets to play in a National Championship. Oh well rules violations are rules violations enjoy that Sugar Bowl win bikeswim.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 23, 2010)

looks like the 5 players will get to play in the Sugar Bowl if Tressel lets them. I would suspend them from the the team for the bowl game as well.
Here's the first 5 games on the schedule next year and I added the 6th because coming back after that long of a layoff to play a good football team is going to be difficult.
[SIZE=-1]Sat. Sept. 3[/SIZE]   [SIZE=-1] *AKRON
* [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sept. 10[/SIZE]   [SIZE=-1] *TOLEDO
* [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Sept. 17[/SIZE]   [SIZE=-1]at Miami, Fla. [/SIZE]   
[SIZE=-1]Sept. 24[/SIZE]   [SIZE=-1] *COLORADO* 
[/SIZE] [SIZE=-1]Oct 1 *MICHIGAN STATE* 
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Oct. 8[/SIZE]   [SIZE=-1]at Nebraska[/SIZE]

Ohio State could lose 3 of those games with 4 of our best offensive players out.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 23, 2010)

I find it infuriating that Auburn fans over on TigerDroppings think the Pryor suspension is hilarious. They really think their program is untouchable... and I'm starting to believe them. There are rumors out there that the FBI made some kind of an agreement with ESPN and the NY Times over exclusivity when they release information on Lowder's involvement with pay-for-play... if both would just sit on the story in the meantime. 

Anyway, I think tOSU will appeal and the suspensions will be reduced.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 23, 2010)

They should've just had their dads sell the merchandise and then denied any knowledge of wrongdoing.

View attachment 28756


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 23, 2010)

It is an embarrassing double standard to say the least. Compared to Newton, this is minor.

However, it is egg on the face of all the Big Ten schools who claim the southern schools are "dirty", yet these players are selling their championship rings. Sound familiar to AJ Green? He was punished.

It is humorous that Pryor immediately put up a tweet that said, "I paid for my tattoos", but just left out that he sold his Big Ten championship ring to have the cash.

Pryor
• Repay $2,500 for selling 2008 Big Ten championship ring, 2009 Fiesta Bowl sportsmanship award, 2008 Gold Pants
Daniel Herron
• Repay $1,150 for selling jersey, pants and shoes for $1,000 and receiving discounted services worth $150
Devier Posey
• Repay $1,250 for selling 2008 Big Ten championship ring for $1,200 and receiving discounted services worth $50.
Mike Adams
• Repay $1,000 for selling 2008 Big Ten championship ring.
Solomon Thomas
• Repay $1,505 for selling 2008 Big Ten championship ring for $1,000, 2008 Gold Pants for $350 and receiving discounted services worth $155.


Yep, sounds like those gold pants and other awards mean so much to him as a loyal Buckeye. What a joke.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 23, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> It is an embarrassing double standard to say the least. Compared to Newton, this is minor.
> 
> However, it is egg on the face of all the Big Ten schools who claim the southern schools are "dirty", yet these players are selling their championship rings. Sound familiar to AJ Green? He was punished.
> 
> ...



Pryor selling the sportsmanship award is really ironic. Tressel has preached honesty, integrity etc since coming to OSU and while I do believe he has is an honest guy if he lets these kids play in the Sugar Bowl I will lose a lot of respect for him. The NCAA allowing them all to play in the Sugar Bowl is another prime example of how far they will go to protect the money maker. Comparing this to some of the institutional cheating that goes on at places like Auburn is just silly. I think the suspensions are too harsh but part of me wants all 5 to leave and try their luck in the draft.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 23, 2010)

rubberring said:


> They should've just had their dads sell the merchandise and then denied any knowledge of wrongdoing.
> 
> View attachment 28756



lol why not? the precedent has been set.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 23, 2010)

The bullshit indignation on ESPN and SEC fan sites is just ridiculous. Give me a break this is not a pay for play scenario at all, at a time when all these pompous self righteous jackasses voted sCam Newton a landslide Heisman Trophy Award and whole heatedly endorse his continuing to play and even win a National Championship this is just BS. I am all for punishing the guilty players but the coverage is already retarded. I'm sure other fans bases are really enjoying this but don't laugh too hard your program has the same sort of accountability issues as my beloved Buckeyes they just don't have all the championship memorabilia to sell.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 23, 2010)

From ESPN:

"The twist is that all the players will be eligible for the upcoming Allstate Sugar Bowl matchup against Arkansas. According to Kevin Lennon, the NCAA's vice president of academic and membership affairs, the players are allowed to participate in the Sugar Bowl based on several factors, which include "the acknowledgment the student-athletes did not receive adequate rules education during the time period the violations occurred." 

Bullshit. It's about protecting a program that generates immense money.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 23, 2010)

bikeswimlive said:


> From ESPN:
> 
> "The twist is that all the players will be eligible for the upcoming Allstate Sugar Bowl matchup against Arkansas. According to Kevin Lennon, the NCAA's vice president of academic and membership affairs, the players are allowed to participate in the Sugar Bowl based on several factors, which include "the acknowledgment the student-athletes did not receive adequate rules education during the time period the violations occurred."
> 
> Bullshit. It's about protecting a program that generates immense money.



It's incredibly hypocritical and all about protecting the money. I've heard Tressel say in interviews at least a dozen times that teaching on rules and infractions is constant so this attempt to in some way say the players didn't know is a weak lie.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 23, 2010)

As an example of how deep the cheating is at Auburn... this is how Nick Fairley was deemed eligible in the first place. And no... absolutely nothing was ever done about it.

Report: Auburn signee has seven grade changes - USATODAY.com


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 24, 2010)

Good afternoon my evil adversaries! I just stopped in to wish all my AMEscappees a Merry Christmas! Go Irish!


----------



## rubberring (Dec 24, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> Good afternoon my evil adversaries! I just stopped in to wish all my AMEscappees a Merry Christmas! Go Irish!



Merry Christmas, bh... and the rest of the escapees! Hope everyone has a relaxing and rewarding holiday weekend.

I hate... I mean, love... you guys.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Dec 24, 2010)

Merry Christmas fellas! Mine is pretty much shot in terms of college football with the embarrassing recent revelations that have come to light. The rest of you should enjoy the bowl season anyways. 
btw the college football thread on AM is deceased, much like the next year for my Buckeyes will be.


----------



## rubberring (Dec 25, 2010)

BUCKNUTS said:


> btw the college football thread on AM is deceased...



That's okay, the humor died a long time ago... like as soon as h0other showed up. 

We'll get a better one started on this board in the late spring. There are a lot of members on this site, so I'm sure we'll attract a new cast of characters... and maybe even another Notre Dame fan.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Dec 27, 2010)

rubberring said:


> and maybe even another Notre Dame fan.



Do those actually exist?


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 31, 2010)

Im sure they will after today..lol. Man I'm glad to see that.


----------



## babyhulk (Dec 31, 2010)

Weis to FL? WoW. He will probably make a good coordinator, but we all know he's not a head coach


----------



## rubberring (Dec 31, 2010)

babyhulk said:


> Im sure they will after today..lol. Man I'm glad to see that.



It was a good day for me in my Pick 'Em pool... 'cause I picked S. Florida, ND, and FSU to win! (Georgia screwed me though. The SEC is rubbish in bowl games this year so far.)

Happy New Year, college football brethren!


----------



## rubberring (Jan 1, 2011)

That was the Big Ten co-champion??? Really? And I was reading all week about how Sparty was pissed at being a 10-point underdog with their 11-1 record. For a while, I didn't think they'd have enough uninjured players to finish the game. 

Let's see... SEC vs. Big Ten so far:

Alabama 49 - Mich. St. 7
Miss. St. 52 - Michigan 14
Florida 37 - Penn St. 24
Arkansas __ - Ohio St. __


----------



## rubberring (Jan 1, 2011)

What... Wisconsin couldn't score 82 against a good defense? Go figure. 

Not tryin' to rub it in... but the Big Ten was an absolute 0-4 FAIL today. A solid performance by an embarrassed Ohio State team will be the conference's only shot at saving a little face this year.


----------



## rubberring (Jan 1, 2011)

Best opening line in a sports article EVER...
Michael Rosenberg: Michigan State did nothing right in Capital One Bowl blowout | freep.com | Detroit Free Press


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 3, 2011)

rubberring said:


> That was the Big Ten co-champion??? Really? And I was reading all week about how Sparty was pissed at being a 10-point underdog with their 11-1 record. For a while, I didn't think they'd have enough uninjured players to finish the game.
> 
> Let's see... SEC vs. Big Ten so far:
> 
> ...



My prediction, Ohio State concentrates so much on stopping Ryan Mallett, Knile Davis runs wild. GO HOGS.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 3, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> In the past I have always stated my agreement that the SEC is the best overall football conference but *I was not impressed with the level of competition in the SEC this year*, the defenses were just down right bad.



I had to dig that up after what has happened. Still think we are a down conference?


----------



## Silver Back (Jan 3, 2011)

rubberring said:


> Best opening line in a sports article EVER...
> Michael Rosenberg: Michigan State did nothing right in Capital One Bowl blowout | freep.com | Detroit Free Press



Bwahahaha I seriously lol'd hard at that!

B1G = over rated


----------



## Silver Back (Jan 3, 2011)

I gave my Gator Bowl tickets away btw. My buddies had a blast.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 3, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> I had to dig that up after what has happened. Still think we are a down conference?



Yes but obviously not as down as the Big Ten. The Big Ten is a farce this should have been a better bowl season than last year but has turned into a laugher. I have watched about a total of 1 quarter of a game combined so far this bowl season and that was TCU/Wisconsin. I will most likey watch the OSU game but I have to get up at 430am the next morning for work. I will not be watching the NC game at all. Congrats to the SEC on another great bowl season and I suspect a 5th consecutive National Championship, it's impossible to argue that doesn't = domination.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 3, 2011)

We're still beating Arkansas though.


----------



## rubberring (Jan 3, 2011)

bucknuts said:


> we're still beating arkansas though.



View attachment 28857


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> I will most likey watch the OSU game but I have to get up at 430am the next morning for work.



Considering how slow Ohio State starts and how fast Arkansas breaks out, you should only need to watch the first half to know the outcome of the game. OSU's only hope is that the break has thrown off the timing of our passing game.

What do three conference champions get you? Three bowl losses.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> We're still beating Arkansas though.


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 4, 2011)

Les ohh Les....Ann Harbor is calling!!!!!


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 4, 2011)

Football first. Game over.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> We're still beating Arkansas though.



Ditto!


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 4, 2011)

Good thing that for you that our receivers forgot how to catch passes or it would be tied. LOL and how about a TP fumble for TD....

So far you came to play, we didn't.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 4, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> Good thing that for you that our receivers forgot how to catch passes or it would be tied. LOL and how about a TP fumble for TD....
> 
> So far you came to play, we didn't.



My father used to tell me all the time that excuses are the foundation of a house of failure. Still have an entire half left and your guys can score in bunches it's not over but damn happy with how we are playing. GO BUCKS! sell your rings and golden pants you assholes!


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 4, 2011)

totally different game this half but the safety call id one of the worst I've seen in 35 years of watching football.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 4, 2011)

Well in spite of the terrible safety and equally  bad false start call on the following possession we survived and the SEC monkey  is finally off our backs. Great game Razorbacks it shouldn't have been as  suspenseful but I'll take it. I expected a close game but a little lower  scoring. Mallet 0-2 against OSU. GO BUCKS!

View attachment 28869

mmm mmm mmm tastes like chicken!


----------



## Smith70592 (Jan 4, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> good thing that for you that our receivers forgot how to catch passes or it would be tied. Lol and how about a tp fumble for td....
> 
> So far you came to play, we didn't.


 
that cause ark bleauxs...


----------



## rubberring (Jan 4, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> Well in spite of the terrible safety and equally  bad false start call on the following possession we survived and the SEC monkey  is finally off our backs. Great game Razorbacks it shouldn't have been as  suspenseful but I'll take it. I expected a close game but a little lower  scoring. Mallet 0-2 against OSU. GO BUCKS!
> 
> View attachment 28869
> 
> mmm mmm mmm tastes like chicken!



The safety was the right call... because the runner broke away from the initial tackler and was attempting forward progress. However, I will say the ref should've blown the whistle prior to that.

Bottom line: Those six dropped passes were the difference in the game. Unacceptable.

Helluva entertaining game to watch though! Congrats, BUCK. 

bsl, Arky should be back in the mix next season whether Mallett returns or not. Great season for the Hogs.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 4, 2011)

Smith70592 said:


> that cause ark bleauxs...



predictably this will be where everyone comes in here and says Arkansas sucks and was overrated just like they said last year after we beat Oregon.  Whatever another top 5 finish. GO BUCKS! Gotta go try to sleep after Arkansas gave me 3 strokes and 2 heart attacks.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 4, 2011)

rubberring said:


> The safety was the right call... because the runner broke away from the initial tackler and was attempting forward progress. However, I will say the ref should've blown the whistle prior to that.
> 
> Bottom line: Those six dropped passes were the difference in the game. Unacceptable.
> 
> ...



That was a hell of a slow whistle runner breaking away or not forward progress was stopped and that was no safety. Whatever it was a heart stopping game and we won. Hopefully Pryor won't sell the mvp trophy.


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 5, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> Arkansas gave me 3 strokes and 2 heart attacks.



It really was just a difference in execution. We didn't execute. Hell the first play from scrimmage should have been an Arkansas touchdown. That was the theme of the night for Arkansas though, ("should have"). Ohio State showed up from the opening and we never got rolling.

ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS WALK THE FUCKING BLOCKED PUNT INTO THE ENDZONE.

That is going to sting for awhile.


Also
The safety call was just as acceptable as the referee overturning DJ Williams touchdown in the first quarter.


----------



## Smith70592 (Jan 5, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> It really was just a difference in execution. We didn't execute. Hell the first play from scrimmage should have been an Arkansas touchdown. That was the theme of the night for Arkansas though, ("should have"). Ohio State showed up from the opening and we never got rolling.
> 
> ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS WALK THE FUCKING BLOCKED PUNT INTO THE ENDZONE.
> 
> ...


 
OH it going to sting for alot longer than awhile... When Mallett enter the NFL Draft it is allover for Razorbacks. Face it your team *Bleaux* there you one and only chance at BCS glory.


----------



## Silver Back (Jan 5, 2011)

I still hate OSU, so nothing's really changed here lol


----------



## yjyankee (Jan 5, 2011)

Glad to see the Big 10 finally got a friggin win!!!  Even if it was OSU..  

Oh, and MI does not want Les Miles!!  And, unfortunately, I'm thinking Harbaugh does not want MI...


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 5, 2011)

Smith70592 said:


> OH it going to sting for alot longer than awhile... When Mallett enter the NFL Draft it is allover for Razorbacks. Face it your team *Bleaux* there you one and only chance at BCS glory.



Keep dreaming. Petrino is building a winner. Maybe you don't realize we are loaded at the qb position, so if Mallett leaves, we will be fine. Our entire receiving core will be back. Only one member of the o-line will be gone. Knile Davis will have an entire season to be the feature back. We will be right back for years to come. Keep enjoying good ol' Les (I never really understood calling a team that beat you terrible. What does that make you?)

Shouldn't you be sucking on a corndog right now? Don't *cheaux* on it.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 5, 2011)

Corndog...


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Jan 5, 2011)

bikeswimlive said:


> ALL HE HAD TO DO WAS WALK THE FUCKING BLOCKED PUNT INTO THE ENDZONE.



That was a hell of an error should have been ballgame right there. I  have a love hate relationship with myself about Tressel. He wins 10 +  games a year and has the Buckeyes in a BCS bowl yearly and has won 5 out  of 8 but damn it when you're throwing the ball as well as Pryor did  first half why go so damn conservative the entire 2nd half? I was  literally calling the plays before they happened "qb draw Pryor" "  "Herron up the middle" Herron off tackle" PUNT! I told my buddy as  everything was unwinding "I've seen this script before" Texas in the 09  Fiesta bowl, USC in Columbus last year where we were winning the game  for 59 1/2 minutes only to lose in the final seconds. I'm just glad that  I don't have to hear that annoying never beat an SEC team crap again.  Now it will be "well you're 1-9 against SEC teams".



Silver Back said:


> I still hate OSU, so nothing's really changed here lol



We hate you too.  GO BUCKS!!


----------



## rubberring (Jan 6, 2011)

All I know is Bama is killing again in recruiting. Definitely a top 3 class... probably #1 overall, which would be the 2nd in 3 years. 
Yahoo Sports: Rivals.com 2011 Alabama Commitments

RTR!!!


----------



## bikeswimlive (Jan 7, 2011)

rubberring said:


> All I know is Bama is killing again in recruiting. Definitely a top 3 class... probably #1 overall, which would be the 2nd in 3 years.
> Yahoo Sports: Rivals.com 2011 Alabama Commitments
> 
> RTR!!!



The SEC West is going to look extremely different next year. Mallett, Ingram, sCam (hopefully), and more yet to declare, things should get interesting.


----------



## yjyankee (Jan 7, 2011)

I think Demetrius Hart was supposed to be going to MI, but just last week when RRod was canned, Hart changed his mind & chose AL.  I hope he turns out to be a drug dealer w/ a criminal past that catches up to him before he even plays one game!!!  LOL.  Just kidding dude.  I'm wondering if Denard will still be w/ us next year.


----------



## rubberring (Jan 7, 2011)

yjyankee said:


> I think Demetrius Hart was supposed to be going to MI, but just last week when RRod was canned, Hart changed his mind & chose AL.  I hope he turns out to be a drug dealer w/ a criminal past that catches up to him before he even plays one game!!!  LOL.  Just kidding dude.  I'm wondering if Denard will still be w/ us next year.



Dee Hart's a prima donna. Still playing games with the press about where he'll end up. I couldn't care less about that egomaniac... because Richardson, Lacy, and Fowler all have multiple years of eligibility left, and they're cool with the team concept. I could see Hart ending up at Auburn or Florida.

As long as his buddy Clinton-Dix stays Bama-bound.


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 14, 2011)

Ishaq Williams?!?! Really! Maybe Kelly knows that winning has alot to do with defense. (see last 5 games). Hope the kid stays. You can normally take a recruits word with a grain of salt.


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 14, 2011)

And one bad MF (Michael Floyd) coming back on offense? Wow


----------



## rubberring (Jan 14, 2011)

On the flipside... AU lost Cam, Fairley, and their OL coach all in 24 hours. Two words: sinking ship.


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

rubberring said:


> On the flipside... AU lost Cam, Fairley, and their OL coach all in 24 hours. Two words: sinking ship.



Nice!


----------



## rubberring (Jan 14, 2011)

Interesting consensus:
ESPN.com Poll Results by State


----------



## rubberring (Jan 14, 2011)

War illegal, baby!!! (I ♥ LSUfreek)

View attachment 29072


----------



## vortrit (Jan 14, 2011)

rubberring said:


> War illegal, baby!!! (I ♥ LSUfreek)
> 
> View attachment 29072


----------



## rubberring (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm gonna post my AM response here... since that sad douche stalker probably monitors this thread daily.


Translation: _"It took me a few days to find you guys on another  forum. Also, I realize that 71% of the nation realizes our title is  fraudulent... and that we have to be the most disrespected BCS champions  in history. I am now holding on to my 2010 "predictions," since not a  single goddamn one of my predictions in 2009 were even close to being  correct. I know that within the next 5 years, this fake title will be  vacated... but it doesn't matter to the us -- the absolute douchiest  fanbase in collegiate history. We'd rather do it the wrong way and win."
_ 

 While I'll admit it was nauseating to watch the new Thug U win a  corrupted championship, the silver lining is that it's shown the entire  nation what I've known for over three decades: Auburn and its fans are  the saddest joke in college sports. 

As for you, personally: You are a complete piece of sh_i_t and the  biggest liar I've ever encountered on an internet forum, and I'd welcome  a face-to-face discussion with you with open arms. You know where to  find me if you'd ever like that to happen, but we both know how that  would work out for you, you fat, simpleminded twat.

Go ahead and massage your fragile ego by telling yourself that you "ran us off." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I decided to start that thread... because you are a TROLL here, and  people stopped contributing because of your presence. I offered an  option, and it was welcomed. 

What does that tell you? 

It humors the hell out of me that you liken yourself to a bully. Clearly, you were beaten as a child. Stepdad? Wait... stepmom? Must've really gotten the sh_i_t kicked out of you at some point in your life... because you are really overcompensating online. 

As for AU, I'll be chuckling next year when they're back to 8-5 at  best... and probably much worse. Alabama will continue to win at least  10 games a season, no matter what little sister does to keep up. 

What AU did was pay the hot girl at school to sleep with them. It was awesome... but the herpes will come later.

And here's what the rest of the country thinks of your precious  cheaters. Not that AU fans concern themselves with that sort of thing:

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/fp/fl...&pollId=105378

http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=602...goryid=2564308

http://msn.foxsports.com/collegefoot...-Nelson-010811

http://www.tigerdroppings.com/rant/m...asp?p=23956234



As for MY team... because God knows you'll always be infatuated with  them --- Well, there seems to be a different level of respect. Go  figure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://insider.espn.go.com/ncf/insid...3fid%3d6022092

2011 College Football Top 25 Preview

http://sports.espn.go.com/ncf/column...ark&id=6009707


Bottom line:  Whether the 2011 thread is started here or on another forum... you're  an unwelcome character. While it would be just like you to be that  friendless douche who shows up just to crash the party... just don't. 

You're a joke. One that's not funny anymore.

Oh, and instead of struggling to come up with some kind of alpha retort  to this (because you're the only one who'll appreciate it)... 


...just go celebrate your "title."


----------



## yjyankee (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh SNAAP!!!


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 18, 2011)

Plenny my man...I guess you feel ND "sold their soul" to get Williams huh? I sure hope not. IMO they did what they needed to do to get a recruit. If JoePa would have put forth 1/4 of the effort Diaco did, he may have been a Lion.

All kidding aside, I hope our defense keeps getting thicker. (even though we just lost a kid to GT. But that's ok)


----------



## rubberring (Jan 18, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> Plenny my man...



I don't think that fool made it over here yet. He's too busy posting taunts on my Facebook page.


----------



## babyhulk (Jan 20, 2011)

rubberring said:


> I don't think that fool made it over here yet. He's too busy posting taunts on my Facebook page.


 
I noticed that one. Wish he would show. On a lighter note, I haven't seen such a nice defense recruited since the Holtz era. Man I'm excited. Tuitt is Irish again. (that kid is on a see saw for sure...hope he's settled)


----------



## bikeswimlive (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds familiar anyone (From the ESPN SEC Blog):

Auburn beefing up secondary
February, 2, 2011
By Chris Low

Losing a big chunk of its secondary from this past season, Auburn needed to replenish. 

That process started earlier Wednesday morning when ESPNU 150 safety Erique Florence of Valley, Ala., signed with the Tigers, and most recently, with the signing of cornerback Jermaine Whitehead of Greenwood, Miss. Whitehead is one of the top prospects in the state of Mississippi and had *originally committed to Mississippi State*. He re-opened his commitment, and Ole Miss was working him extremely hard. *But a visit to Auburn swayed him to the Plains. *


----------



## rubberring (Feb 2, 2011)

Rivals currently has Alabama and Auburn #1 and #2 respectively in recruiting. Coupled with winning the last two NCs, I have to say... that's pretty sick for my home state.

Calloway flipped back to Bama, but Cyrus K. picked AU... and is now having second thoughts.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Feb 9, 2011)

rubberring said:


> Rivals currently has Alabama and Auburn #1 and #2 respectively in recruiting. Coupled with winning the last two NCs, I have to say... that's pretty sick for my home state.
> 
> Calloway flipped back to Bama, but Cyrus K. picked AU... and is now having second thoughts.


So big ole cyrus kouandjio went with the tide huh rub? That's gotta smart if you're auburn.


----------



## rubberring (Feb 9, 2011)

BUCKNUTS said:


> So big ole cyrus kouandjio went with the tide huh rub? That's gotta smart if you're auburn.



Yeah, man... it looks like a helluva class on paper. We'll see if they pan out.

I'm gonna go out on a limb and say Clowney disses S. Carolina and ends up at Clemson. 

Btw, when did high school recruits become such absolute attention whores?


----------



## rubberring (Feb 9, 2011)

Recruiting rankings (pre-Clowney):

Yahoo Sports: Rivals.com 2011 Team Recruiting Rankings

Looking beyond just the star ratings... Bama, FSU, Georgia, LSU, and Clemson killed it. Notre Dame and tOSU both had solid classes as well.

Mullen didn't do too well, which is a bit surprising after the year Miss. State had in 2010. Hard to get kids to come to places like Starkville though.


----------



## babyhulk (Feb 11, 2011)

rubberring said:


> Recruiting rankings (pre-Clowney):
> 
> Yahoo Sports: Rivals.com 2011 Team Recruiting Rankings
> 
> ...


 
Solid? Man for what we needed...we killed it. But I am a little biased and all. Lol. It should be interesting in 2 yrs. Defense wins games. Just glad we have a coach that knows this...even though his track record doesn't show it.


----------



## babyhulk (Feb 11, 2011)

You must spread reputation around before giving it to Ruberring again...I hate that pop up


----------



## babyhulk (Feb 11, 2011)

You must spread reputation around before giving it to Bucknuts. Sorry dude. I got u when I can.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (Feb 11, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> You must spread reputation around before giving it to Bucknuts. Sorry dude. I got u when I can.



no problem bro. I too am pretty happy with what my beloved Buckeyes did with this class The 2 linebackers should play early


----------



## yjyankee (Feb 13, 2011)

Despite MI running RRod off so late, I think we still did OK.  Got some good athletes coming in & I think we did good on getting some quality on the D side..  Oh, we also got a 3 star kicker!!  Lol.


----------



## rubberring (Feb 15, 2011)

yjyankee said:


> Despite MI running RRod off so late, I think we still did OK.  Got some good athletes coming in & I think we did good on getting some quality on the D side..  Oh, we also got a 3 star kicker!!  Lol.



Brady Hoke will be a solid coach. Best hire they could've made, IMO. Looking forward to the 2012 Bama-UM game in Dallas. My former roommate (played for Michigan) and I will be there.


----------



## rubberring (Feb 16, 2011)

Bad day to be an Auburn fan. Don't hate me... I live in California, so I'm a tree-hugger... not a tree-killer. 

Report: NCAA investigating Auburn recruiting tactics - NCAA Football - Sporting News


----------



## babyhulk (Mar 4, 2011)

Can't stay away from this thread. Excellent start to next year's recruiting class thus far. But we all know don't sh*t matter until signing day baby! But if it sticks great start none-the-less.


----------



## babyhulk (May 8, 2011)

Where the f did everyone go? Its getting closer everyday now! I know everyone's not watching basketball!?! Get your butts out here!


----------



## rubberring (May 8, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> Where the f did everyone go? Its getting closer everyday now! I know everyone's not watching basketball!?! Get your butts out here!



Yeah... and where's BUCKNUTS? Seems like I heard something about Ohio State in the news lately. 

Bama should be pretty damn scary on defense, but there's a battle at the QB position. Unfortunately, neither McCarron or Sims looked that stellar at the spring game... where 93,000 people showed up. 

That F-5 tornado flattened part of Tuscaloosa and barely missed Bryant-Denny Stadium. The damage there is ridiculous, and the loss of life is heartbreaking to hear about. A few of my friends from back there lost loved ones. Football season can't get here soon enough for people in that state.

babyhulk, break it down for me. How do you see the Irish doing this season? Oh, and if you're on Facebook, let me know. bikeswimlive and I talk football on there.


----------



## babyhulk (May 9, 2011)

rubberring said:


> Yeah... and where's BUCKNUTS? Seems like I heard something about Ohio State in the news lately.
> 
> Bama should be pretty damn scary on defense, but there's a battle at the QB position. Unfortunately, neither McCarron or Sims looked that stellar at the spring game... where 93,000 people showed up.
> 
> ...


 
As I see it...We should fare well as long as we can keep momentum from last year. I don't know why, but I believe Crist to be starting. I'd play Rees who won out the rest of our season. Even though it was strictly defense that won us those games. Crist is done after this season, especially if he gets hurt yet again. But Kelly knows what he's doing, so Im gonna trust it. 19 starters returning, along with Kelly's 2nd year says we should produce 10 wins. But my gut says 9. Give me FLoyd back and I'll call 10 wins lol.

No facebook as of yet. Might sign up though.


----------



## yjyankee (May 10, 2011)

Lol @ Ohio State!!  We've got some great signees for 2012.  All on D.  Lookin forward to the game in Dallas next year!!


----------



## BUCKNUTS (May 10, 2011)

rubberring said:


> Yeah... and where's BUCKNUTS? Seems like I heard something about Ohio State in the news lately.



Well the sky is fucking falling here, it gets worse everyday. I would never have believed that Tressel would be guilty of this shit but it appears he is. Ever since he arrived in Columbus he has preached honesty, integrity etc but with each passing day it appears he has very little of either. I felt that it was a bad move to play Pryor and Co. in the Sugar Bowl and that the "integrity" move would have been to sit them. I went to the spring game and it's all anyone talked about. There are rumors that Tressel was asked to resign and has refused, so much for love of the University. I think by the time the investigation is concluded Tressel will be fired and major sanctions will be imposed which to my knowledge has never happened at OSU.



yjyankee said:


> Lol @ Ohio State!!  We've got some great signees for 2012.  All on D.  Lookin forward to the game in Dallas next year!!



 I can at least take solace that the dirtiest era of any sport in Big ten history was the Fab 5 era at scUM those dudes took pay cuts when they went pro.


----------



## yjyankee (May 10, 2011)

Yeah, I guess, but EVERYONE loved the fab 5!!!  Admit it, you were a fan of theirs too!!  Lol.  

Tell ya what, I never would have expected this stuff coming from Tressel.  As much as I hate OSU, I've always respected that dude ad a coach/leader of those kids.


----------



## BUCKNUTS (May 11, 2011)

yjyankee said:


> Yeah, I guess, but EVERYONE loved the fab 5!!!  Admit it, you were a fan of theirs too!!  Lol.
> 
> Tell ya what, I never would have expected this stuff coming from Tressel.  As much as I hate OSU, I've always respected that dude ad a coach/leader of those kids.



The sad part is that I actually bought into him wholesale even though I knew better. College football is a multi-billion dollar business and these kind of things go on everywhere. BTW I hated the fab 5.


----------



## babyhulk (May 11, 2011)

Man oh man. LSU opened a can of worms today!


----------



## rubberring (May 12, 2011)

Damn... when it rains, it pours. RIP, Aaron Douglas. 
TideSports.com - Douglas death confirmed


----------



## rubberring (May 12, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> Man oh man. LSU opened a can of worms today!



Unaware... unless you're talking about the Shaq statue.


----------



## yjyankee (May 13, 2011)

What did LSU do?  I live here in BR & didn't hear anything.  I know their bb team brings teh suck this year.  Might go watch them play Tenn tonight.


----------



## babyhulk (May 13, 2011)

rubberring said:


> Unaware... unless you're talking about the Shaq statue.


 
Its more of a political thing....but I was shocked to see they were gonna allow a person to hold a peaceful protest and burn an american flag. Only, I was proud to see that fellow students, etc. prevented it. It was all over the news yesterday. I couldn't digest the fact that the school would allow it to happen. But that belongs on a different forum.


----------



## babyhulk (May 16, 2011)

_"Notre Dame and Alabama: at Notre Dame, football is a religion; at Alabama, it's a way of life."..._


Man I would love to start a home and home series with Bama. For at least 5 yrs. Yeah, that would be nice.


----------



## rubberring (May 19, 2011)

babyhulk said:


> _"Notre Dame and Alabama: at Notre Dame, football is a religion; at Alabama, it's a way of life."..._
> 
> 
> Man I would love to start a home and home series with Bama. For at least 5 yrs. Yeah, that would be nice.




They've been throwing around the idea of renewing that rivalry for years. It came to fruition with Penn State, so hopefully it will happen in the not-so-distant future for Bama-ND. Used to be a helluva rivalry. YouTube Cornelius Bennet's "The Sack" on Steve Beuerlein in 1986. Also, The Bear vs. Parseghian was a great coaching match-up back in the day. The old guys still bitch about the Irish getting the nat'l title in '66.


----------



## babyhulk (May 20, 2011)

Listen at Ol' Kelly! We gotta beat an SEC team to get some respect. lol. I didn't want him to make their heads swell any more. All of em will be as big as Les' now!


----------

